

HP to open-source WebOS - megaduck
http://www.precentral.net/hp-open-source-webos-no-hardware-plans-or-partners-announced

======
yoda_sl
Interesting solution to their problem with webOS. I am not convinced that open
sourcing it without any HP hardware to officially run it or any announcement
of partners that will produce compatible hardware will allow webOS to take
off. At least this is a potential credible alternative to Android open source
model... if some HW folks decide to go with it.

~~~
freehunter
I agree with one sentiment of one of the commenters on the article: this seems
like a soft shut-down. Even if HP was not making any hardware for it, at least
one hardware partner would be nice. _Some_ kind of commitment to at least one
more device coming out with WebOS native. If that had happened, I'd say WebOS
would be fine. If no one announces any plans in the next 3 months though...
I'm not one to cry doom and gloom, but it's not looking terribly bright. HP
wouldn't have done this unless it was their only option. They wanted to sell
it and no one was buying.

One thing we can look forward to, custom ROMs that hopefully boot faster. My
Touchpad takes a minute and a half to start, which is pretty unacceptable for
a tablet.

------
tewolde
This is a sly move by HP but probably the only move they could make cheaply.
Still, managing a platform as opposed to owning it can unlock tremendous
value.

HW people have been looking desperate for an alternative to google as it tip-
toes ever close to an official "Google phone". The Motorola purchase was such
a move and it has the HW partners nervous.

